# 2011 Keystone Outback 230Rs Toyhauler



## Travelingtwosome2 (Apr 10, 2011)

2011 Keystone Outback Toyhauler 230RS

Very clean and everything is in perfect working condition. It has all the standard options and the extra Comfort and Designer option packages. Outside speakers, diamond shield front, lights, wiring for outside TV, dual propane tanks, outside water. We're a retired couple that used it for four summer trips. The back slide is a KING sized bed, the sofa and dinette both make into beds. RV has never been smoked in nor do we have pets. It smells and looks brand new inside and out. It is ½ ton towable. Garage accommodates a road bike, 2 dirt bikes or one ATV. Garage has cabinets, hooks and space for lots of extra stuff. Kitchen has two sinks, cabinets above and below, a three burner stove, oven, microwave, two door refrigerator/freezer and there is a built-in outside gas two burner cook top. The awning is AUTOMATIC..one button opens and closes it. The bathroom has a tub with shower and the toilet is porcelain. It has a great AC and ducted furnace. It comes with a Jensen TV, AM/FM/CD. Includes all manuals, an Equalizer Weight Distribution/Sway Control Hitch (worth $700.00) and a back-up camera and full sized spare. Front pull down bed replaced with a hanging rack for clothes.
Below NADA!

Asking $17,500 obo

Contact Dale at (573) Eight Six Four-2830

More pictures available upon request.[attachment=11921:Outback Interior (rear view).


----------

